

Scalable Datasets with Bloom Filters and Ruby - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2008/12/27/scalable-datasets-bloom-filters-in-ruby/

======
russell
It's a nice algorithmic arrow to have in your quiver. It allows you to
determine if a piece of data is missing before you do an expensive lookup.

------
petercooper
And (just over a year ago) - [http://www.rubyinside.com/bloom-filters-a-
powerful-tool-599....](http://www.rubyinside.com/bloom-filters-a-powerful-
tool-599.html)

------
tlrobinson
The "Ruby" label for this article is rather misleading. It doesn't talk at all
about implementation, rather just calling into a library, which is written
primarily in C anyway.

------
river_styx
Nice article, but Ruby wouldn't have been my language of choice for
illustrating HPC concepts.

~~~
demallien
Why ever not? If you're writing an application in Ruby, you're going to need
the fastest algorithms on the block to make up for the interpreter's less than
optimal performance. I would think that Ruby (and other dynamic script
languages) need this type of technique more than just about any other
environment.

------
gsmaverick
Very nice tutorial! Nice and easy to read.

